# F11 Ambient Light coding



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello,

I have a F11 with ambient light (4UR) and I wanted to increase the color intensity but I can not find the fields in FRM module:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8139899&postcount=17

Can these parameters be somewhere else?

Is it possible to change the color of light?
My car was built in March 2013.

Thanks


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

check this 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8139899&postcount=17


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

I can not find these parameters...


----------

